# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  резалка

## voven

ПРива всем скажите плиз какую прогу для записи дисков лучше поставить под visty. Nero  что то не хочет((

----------


## pirelly

Используй последние версии Nero, не иди на поводу у компании Microsoft, но уж если и согласен на неудобства ради красивой "оболочки" попробуй пакет для записи и обработки звука от Roxio.
Неро популярен в европе, а Roxio в америкозии, на родине Vista, может хоть это поможет.

----------


## kol1977

Народ! Не получается дозаписать cd-r мультиссесия включена, neuro

----------

